# Trailer for Alumacraft 1448 MV



## Troutdreamer (May 26, 2011)

Hello I am new to Tin Boats. I plan on buying an Alumacrat 1448 MV from Cabelas. I bought a trailer for $200 that I hope will work at least for awhile. I need to get it set up so I can actually pick the boat up and get it home and then make further modifications as necessary. The trailer is a little big so I might have to make it smaller. The trailer has rollers that made it easy to load and unload a boat but not sure if these will work for the 1448 MV. I also need to get fenders so would welcome suggestions. 

I appreciate your suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## Redfox03 (May 26, 2011)

i have the same boat, bought it last year. My trailer has bunks instead of rollers. your trailer look like it'll be okay for it.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 26, 2011)

Bunks are better for aluminum boats. Rollers can dent the hull.


----------



## Troutdreamer (May 27, 2011)

I was thinking bunks because I heard that rollers can dent. Wondering if anyone uses rollers vs bunks on these type of boats or if they would be good enough to get the boat home for 20 miles. 

Also the trailers has two rollers on the end, would they be ok for a Mod V or should I change it two something else?


----------



## lucescoflathead (May 29, 2011)

I have bunks on my trailer. I also have a roller on the back. I figure if I'm in shallow water,it's easier to get the boat on the trailer. If I can get the front on the roller I can winch it on.


----------

